# how long after...



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

How long after a m/c would you expect a neg. pee on a stick pregnancy test? Any experience?

-Angela


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi. It has been over 4 weeks for me and I'm still testing faint positive. I had two hCGs done last week, the last being exactly 4 weeks from my m/c and though the levels were falling, they were still detectable. (Wed's was 14, Fri's was 11. Friday's 11 even showed on a pee stick.) Everything I've read says it can take 4-6 weeks to clear your system. But, everyone is different, yours may take a lot less time.

It is frustrating to still see the positives.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Coming back to add - I just got my period. Yay! It was roughly 4.5 weeks from my m/c to period. Once your hCG levels hit zero (well less than 5 is considered negative) you're body resets itself and your cycle starts. So, sometime between Fridays 11 and today (Tuesday) I cleared out. I'm so happy.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Googling I did said it could take around a month. So I'll wait a few more weeks and see if it can get down.

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## littleboo (Mar 22, 2005)

So does it seem the norm that once your HCG gets down to 4 or less you should expect a period? Or for you body to reset itself and a period to come a month later?

I know everyone's body is different, but I'm just wondering what everyone else has experienced.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

littleboo

It is my understanding and my experience that once the levels drop to below five, you'll get your period. Here is what I don't understand - some people ovulate before their first post m/c period - so can you ovulate and still have hCG in your system? Or does the hCG drop in some people that they ovulate before their period. I MAY have ovulated 2 weeks ago (I had all the signs of ovulation), but I'm not sure and I certainly didn't get pregnant this month.

alegna - Sigh. Yes, I know.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I tested negative 4 weeks after I miscarried.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

It tok me 6 weeks

ND


----------



## smocklets (Jan 11, 2007)

I tested negative after one week, but (possibly because I was breastfeeding), I had a three hour labor when I miscarried and delivered the baby, placenta and lots of blood. So I guess it depends how quickly your body expels everything. My period returned in 5 weeks.
Sending some ((hugs)) to all of you who are experiencing this loss. Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smocklets* 
I tested negative after one week, but (possibly because I was breastfeeding), I had a three hour labor when I miscarried and delivered the baby, placenta and lots of blood. So I guess it depends how quickly your body expels everything. My period returned in 5 weeks.
Sending some ((hugs)) to all of you who are experiencing this loss. Take good care of yourselves.

Very interesting. I am also breastfeeding- I had about a 2 hour labor where I miscarried the sack and the placenta (though not really lots of blood) (blighted ovum- no baby)

I'm about 2.5 weeks past that and got a positive test still yesterday.

-Angela


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

It is possible to ovulate with hcg still in your system. There have been cases of women conceiving one child, ovulating again a bit later and conceiving again. I spoke to a midwife who delivered 'twins' who were two weeks apart in gestational age.


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
It is possible to ovulate with hcg still in your system. There have been cases of women conceiving one child, ovulating again a bit later and conceiving again. I spoke to a midwife who delivered 'twins' who were two weeks apart in gestational age.


Wow, just wow!


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

With my last 3 losses I tested negative with an HPT around 10 days after the hevy bleeding started (12-13 days after the spotting started).


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

I didn't test at all until about 5 1/2 weeks after and got a neg. I had already had my first AF by that point.


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

I still have hCG 60 per doctor, but that was/is AFTER I had my normal period? I had MC, 29 days later AF, a week later my blood test was hCG 60. Doctor didn't seem to worried though. Just told me to come back in 8 weeks and test my blood again?


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levar* 
I still have hCG 60 per doctor, but that was/is AFTER I had my normal period? I had MC, 29 days later AF, a week later my blood test was hCG 60. Doctor didn't seem to worried though. Just told me to come back in 8 weeks and test my blood again?

That is weird and the first I heard of that happening. Are you sure you aren't pregnant again? Was your period a normal, for you, period?. Just curious. Seems like you find out one 'fact' and someone comes along and disproves it


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

With my first miscarriage I tested positive the whole 6 weeks until my period came. Finally tested neg after the period. 24 labor with the miscarriage and breastfeeding a 1 yr old. I had become convinsed I was pregnant again until my period finally started.

8 mo. later another miscarriage, a 12 hr labor still nursing my older baby tested negative as soon as the flow was over so a huge variation for me. My period came 4 wks later right on schedule. Then I ovulated 9 days into that period 3 days after flow stopped and concieved.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

For me, it was 24 days, but that was with twins.

I've hit the point, though, where should I lose a subsequent pregnancy I'm going to refuse HPTs after the event. For me it served absolutely no useful purpose- I knew I wasn't pregnant any more, my body was returning to normal, and the experience of POAS, desperately hoping for a bfn to keep me out of hospital is so distressing. Miscarriage, you can't help. Twisting the knife in the wound is entirely optional.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

My experience is somewhat different because my loss resulted in a D&E to get the baby out... (but, FWIW)

Almost 2 months after having had a D&E (like a D&C but more invasive),I still have a HCG titre of 9. I just got my period and so hopefully that will lower it even more. I don't know how long it takes to get down to zero after you lose a baby or have surgery, but I just was giving you what my experiece is/has been.

Alegna, could you get bloodwork done nearby to see what your titre is? I get mine done every other week because my pregnancy was molar nad therefore we have to make sure it goes down as to ensure it is not a malignant tumor. But, I bet you could ask your practitioner to order you a blood test to see what your count is. That might give you peace of mind and give you a timetable.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
For me, it was 24 days, but that was with twins.

I've hit the point, though, where should I lose a subsequent pregnancy I'm going to refuse HPTs after the event. For me it served absolutely no useful purpose- I knew I wasn't pregnant any more, my body was returning to normal, and the experience of POAS, desperately hoping for a bfn to keep me out of hospital is so distressing. Miscarriage, you can't help. Twisting the knife in the wound is entirely optional.











I just want a neg before we start TTC again so that I know when a pos counts- if that makes any sense.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
Alegna, could you get bloodwork done nearby to see what your titre is? I get mine done every other week because my pregnancy was molar nad therefore we have to make sure it goes down as to ensure it is not a malignant tumor. But, I bet you could ask your practitioner to order you a blood test to see what your count is. That might give you peace of mind and give you a timetable.

I could, but I have no desire to at all









thanks though.

-Angela


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

For a normal MC 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

What I want to know is, how do ya'll afford to take so many tests? I have 3 in my cabinet but am saving them, I think, for when we TTC again...

I had a bloodtest on the 10th that showed 14,000 and on the 12th that showed 9,000 so I have a long ways to go.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
What I want to know is, how do ya'll afford to take so many tests? I have 3 in my cabinet but am saving them, I think, for when we TTC again...

Dollar Tree. I'm stalking my local one right now for their next shipment.

-Angela


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
What I want to know is, how do ya'll afford to take so many tests? I have 3 in my cabinet but am saving them, I think, for when we TTC again...

I had a bloodtest on the 10th that showed 14,000 and on the 12th that showed 9,000 so I have a long ways to go.


I was wondering about the prego tests too!

the first menstrual period after a m/c really seems to help. i was told by our nurse that the first period would really wipe out the pregnancy titres. hth.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah- they're super $$ everywhere else, but the dollar tree ones work great too. And can't beat a dollar









-Angela


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

w/ my first m/c it was 10wks before I got a neg test and don't think that i o'd before af and at 12wks got af.

w/ my 2nd m/c it i o'd 4 wks after and got pg right away. never had af.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

alegna -- how are you feeling?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
alegna -- how are you feeling?

Feeling absolutely fine. Have since the moment after the m/c finished (I had full blown labor with no breaks- but I passed everything and then it was over)

That's part of the frustration. I feel FINE and I want to move on and TTC.

A lesson in patience I suppose....









-Ange;a


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Feeling absolutely fine. Have since the moment after the m/c finished (I had full blown labor with no breaks- but I passed everything and then it was over)

That's part of the frustration. I feel FINE and I want to move on and TTC.

A lesson in patience I suppose....









-Ange;a


Well I will send lots of pregnancy dust your way.







I hope TTC will be fun and prove to be successful very soon. (I know about the wait... sheesh, I have months ahead until I can try again. *sigh*)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cardinal* 
Well I will send lots of pregnancy dust your way.







I hope TTC will be fun and prove to be successful very soon. (I know about the wait... sheesh, I have months ahead until I can try again. *sigh*)











-Angela


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Very soon after all my miscarriages I tested negative. Two weeks or so if I remember right.








s


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

bumping for new poster looking for info


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Two weeks after the d&c (at 17 weeks gestation) I got a bfn on a pg test, but I also got my period one week after I had the d&c which isn't all that typical from what I've heard from other moms. I would imagine it depends on how high your hcg is at the time of miscarriage. I think my doc said it reduces by half every two days.


----------

